

Ask HN: How would I go about creating my own platform API? - jhacks

It might be one of those questions where "if you have to ask, don't do it" but just curious. I'm looking to create an API that creates a platform for others to create their own apps within mine. For now, I am providing the basic functionality, but would be at some point in the future enable others to create within my platform.<p>Just curious as to how this is approached. I'm a frontend developer and only a beginner with Rails, so just providing basic functionality myself for now. However, it doesn't hurt to learn... even if it's too much work to bother with at this moment.
======
kaplanm99
So what would value would your platform provide that people would want to use
it? I'd advise looking for a problem to solve and then thinking about the
solution from there.

~~~
jhacks
I am solving a problem. It's a video chat platform. The basic functionality I
can provide and it's enough to solve the issue. However, I am always thinking
ahead... sometimes too far off ahead, but I recognize when something is not
currently pertinent. This isn't pertinent currently. However, I still would
love do what Google does with their Hangouts, and enable others to create apps
for my platform.

